# Losing weight



## Kristina (May 16, 2011)

I remember being a teenager and HATING my weight... How stupid I was... I was if anything too thin, and I could literally eat anyone out of house and home with no consequences.

I had my first baby young, at 19, and I have fought with my weight ever since. When I was pregnant for my youngest daughter, I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes, and actually LOST weight through my pregnancy because of the special diet I was on. The doctor kept yelling at me, and I kept saying, "Hey! YOU put me on a diet!" 

Anyway, Katie was born a healthy 7lbs 7 oz, 20" long. I managed to keep my weight down for almost two years, but when I started gaining again it came fast.

I know that I am not someone that will ever be model thin, and I am fine with that. To be completely honest, I weigh 195lbs now, and I am 5'4". I would be perfectly happy in the 150-160 range.

The funny thing about me though is I don't look as heavy as I am. I have always had a lot of muscle and I think that is part of it. Around last Christmas, I was at my mom's house and I weight myself. I was 231. As an experiment I decided to just try drinking LOTS of water. Mostly I eat all the same things, but I drink probably 10-15 glasses of water a day. I drink 8oz of water right before every meal, and before every snack. My snacks usually consist of a handful of pistachios or pecans, but I still eat fast food occasionally and drink soda. And I have lost 35 lbs since Christmas!!!

I am sure that like all dieting experiences, everyone would respond a little differently. I just wanted to share what has happened with me, because I am just thrilled. Pulling a pair of jeans out of the dresser that I haven't fit into in 5 years is so awesome. David has never ever made me feel self conscious about my weight, but the comments he makes now only make me feel better. 

So, for anyone looking to drop some pounds, just give it a shot. It can't hurt you. The best thing is I don't feel deprived. It is just a matter of the water filling some of the empty space, and also keeping my system hydrated and flushed out. And we know all about hydration, right? LOL

Geez, I almost never post in off topic, and this time I wrote a novel....

35lbs more to go... wish me luck!


----------



## pebblelu (May 16, 2011)

Keep up the good work. Your doing great.


----------



## onarock (May 16, 2011)

Not only to be able to fit in those old Jeans, your doing something for your health. Good luck.


----------



## dmmj (May 17, 2011)

Personally I have lost more than 100 pounds since leaving high school, almost 17 years ago, Let me just say diets don't work, modifying your eating habits and exercise will work 99 percent of the time.


----------



## bikerchicspain (May 17, 2011)

I know how you feel I was stick thin all through school, when I had my first child I weighed 47 kilos at 5,3". Whilst pregnant I gained 20 kilos, but lost it straight after the birth,
When I got pregnant with my second I was 50 kilos, again I put on 20 kilos in the pregnancy,
But then when he was 3 months old,I fell pregnant again, not having time to loose the weight I had gained with my second, I too got gestational diabetes, but could not be controlled with a diet,so I had to inject.

At 36 weeks into the pregnancy they provoked labour, I was in labour for 12 hours till I gave birth to my third child that weigh 9lbs, that was 5 years ago and I now weigh 60 kilo, 

3 more to go and I'll be happy...


----------



## dmarcus (May 17, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing a great job, I personaly would like to lose 40 pounds and that would get me around 200 pounds...


----------



## harris (May 17, 2011)

Did someone say PISTACHIOS?!?!?!?!

Kristina that's awesome!!!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 17, 2011)

That is great, it is for sure a hard thing. I saw a picture of you on one of your avatars on another forum and you looked great!


----------



## Kristina (May 17, 2011)

LOL, I LOVE PISTACHIOS! They are the bomb 

As far as exercise, I do what I can, but even low impact is often too much. I have very severe fibromyalgia. Sometimes just putting my hair in a ponytail will cause such severe pain in my arms I want to cry. Bending over to pick something up sends pain shooting down my hips and legs. Walking sometimes too can be a challenge. I have good and bad days. When the weather changes it is particularly bad. If it has been sunny and warm for a few days and then one day is overcast or rains, it is agony. But I manage. I can't just lay down and do nothing.

It is a pretty vicious circle, actually. Movement is painful, but if I lost more weight it would be easier to move! Blech, lol.

Thanks Greg  I really appreciate that!


----------



## Angi (May 17, 2011)

It sounds to me like you are changing your habits more than dieting. That is good. Drinking lots of water is a very good start. I don't care for water so I drink Sunrider Calli tea all day. I would think you couldn't drink much soda if you are drinking that much water and that is a VERY good thing. Soda is not good at all. Nuts are good for you. I am not a big meat eater, so I eat raw almonds and walnuts instead.
Keep up the good work and keep adding new improvements as you go. Maybe add an apple before lunch next.
I don't know much about fibromyalgia, but I have heard it is awful. I am sorry you have to live with that pain.
I stated gaining wieght when I turned 40. I hate it and I hate exercise, but I like working in the yard.
CONRATS on your wieght loss an good luck with continued sucsess!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 17, 2011)

Wow, congrats!! I subscribe to the drinking a lot of water lifestyle as well. I do not drink anything but water and my morning coffee. I have been restricting "bad or empty" calories for 9 months, since i delivered my son. I have a sweet tooth which is my biggest problem. I have been controlling my sweet tooth and dropping weight. I am only 5'3" so every pound show's! I have been stuck at 130 for 2 weeks and my normal weight is around 115. This morning I weighed in at 128 so finally things are back on track! It is really hard to lose baby weight at 30 than it was with my first at 18! I commend you! It I'd really tough, but so gratifying!!


----------



## hali (May 17, 2011)

i heard that if you have water reension - just drink loads of water (from waterfall diet) i hate water but drink loads of defac green tea - seems to work ( but the red wine dosnt help lol lol lol )


----------



## Angi (May 17, 2011)

Wine is one of the things I have't given up. But I try to eat and drink in moderation.
Kristina, Your job sounds fun.


----------



## Nay (May 17, 2011)

Kristina, thanks for sharing such a delicate subject. I went on South Beach 3 yrs ago and lost 30 lbs. It's a lot of weight to loose, but sneaks up on you quick. It is a matter of changing your habits.(as many pointed out) It's just now starting to creep back up on me as I have started to let old habits come back.
I think your post may have helped to inspire me back. 
Thanks Nay


----------



## Kristina (May 17, 2011)

It is something that is kind of hard to talk about. I typed out my entire post without adding any weight numbers, and then though what the heck and went back and added them. I am still struggling with getting over caring about what I *think* other people think and focus on where I am most happy.

A couple of years back there was a contestant on Biggest Loser that was the same weight as I was (230.) I BALLED. I was so devastated. I didn't look like she did, I had more muscle tone, but that was just a kick in the face. 

My own husband didn't realize I weighed 230. He thought I was 190 to begin with, in fact, when I said I had lost 35lbs he said, so you are 160 then? LOL. What a doll 

Anyway, if I can help just one person, that makes me feel good too 

Drinking a big glass of water right now....


----------



## Edna (May 17, 2011)

Well, I think I'll just get a glass of water! Way to go, Kristina. I bet your new growth is super-smooth, too LOL.


----------



## Kristina (May 17, 2011)

LOL, I sure hope it will be!!!!


----------



## zzzdanz (May 17, 2011)

Good for you..Keep at it!..I'm on the path of dropping 35-40lbs myself.I put all that weight on since the 1st of the year when I quit smoking,and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## Jacqui (May 18, 2011)

Congrats K!!!  Would you go have a drink (of water) for me? My problem would be if I were drinking all that water, I would have to be staying really close to the bathroom. After all, what goes in must come out and I have this certain weak muscle...


----------



## DixieParadise (May 18, 2011)

Kristina, thanks for sharing your journey with us. I know it is tough...but you seem like a strong willed person. Good luck to you and let us know how you are progressing.


----------



## pdrobber (May 18, 2011)

go for it! you have our support!


----------



## Fernando (May 18, 2011)

Congrats Kristina. I did a weight loss competition last year at work. I was 210 and dropped to 180 in 12 weeks. I'm 5'9 so you couldn't really tell at my heaviest but I did it because it was for my own personal acheivment, so I know how you feel right now. 

It helps that my wife is sort of a nutritionist


----------



## Skyler Nell (May 18, 2011)

Edna said:


> Well, I think I'll just get a glass of water! Way to go, Kristina. I bet your new growth is super-smooth, too LOL.



Hahahaha  I love that! and GREAT job Kristina!


----------



## Kristina (May 18, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Congrats K!!!  Would you go have a drink (of water) for me? My problem would be if I were drinking all that water, I would have to be staying really close to the bathroom. After all, what goes in must come out and I have this certain weak muscle...



LOL, actually, that is the one drawback. Lucky for me I have a job that allows me to attend the facilities as needed


----------



## Tom (May 18, 2011)

When my wife was pregnant I gained about 20 "sympathy" pounds. She lost all her baby weight within a couple of months, but I still have mine. I tried the water thing too, but it didn't work as well for me. I sure peed a lot though. 

My problem is that when I was a teenager, and even in to college, I ate between 10,000 and 14,000 calories every day, just to maintain my 126 pounds at 5'10". I rode a bicycle 30-50 miles a day and played soccer for two hours every day, PLUS all the other kid activities. As I aged my metabolism and the amount of exercise certainly slowed down, but the appetite never did. I still WANT to eat like that and I'm friggin' starving to death ALL the time and nothing helps. It hellish torture everyday. It makes me irritable and angry sometimes. I'm just always hungry even after I just ate. I can still put it away like I used to, but I know its not good for me, so I don't.

Glad you found something that works for you Kristina and your husband sounds like a keeper.


----------



## Jacqui (May 18, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats K!!!  Would you go have a drink (of water) for me? My problem would be if I were drinking all that water, I would have to be staying really close to the bathroom. After all, what goes in must come out and I have this certain weak muscle...
> ...



It's worse when I am on the truck. I won't drink anything until after I am finished driving for the day. Then I try to glug it all down before I fall asleep.


----------

